# Stomach acid! Lifesaver!



## Boredofthepain (May 1, 2011)

Hey guys,

So I've now had ibsC for over 10 years. Gone through ups and downs where at times I'm better than others.
But I was talking to a friend whose elderly relative was having acid reflux problems. I know a little about this and know that sometimes it's good to increase the acid to help the digestion....it got me thinking, so I did a bit of research....

Turns out that low stomach acid can affect tonnes of stuff, many symptoms I deal with everyday!
So, I've started taking it, I'm about 2 weeks in now and WOW it's changed so much already, I am gobsmacked to be honest!
No bloating, no wind/gas build up or release, I have had a BM everyday for the last 3 days!!!!!! 
Normally I'm 3-5day or longer between BMs.

May I recommend you guys check it out!

I'm in the UK and I got it from Natures Best online, it's called Betaine HCL

I'm hopeful this may help improve my situation as many of you know it can be horrid at times.

If anyone else gives it a go, let me know how you get on


----------



## Raw015 (May 9, 2017)

4 posts and you are already recommending stuff to buy


----------



## Boredofthepain (May 1, 2011)

What an awful response!

I have struggled with IBS-C for over a decade, since I was about 20/21yrs. Horrendous constipation, sitting on the loo for like 45mins, trust me I'm a normal person! 
My stomach bloats out like I'm 6 months pregnant...yeah try dealing with strangers as a woman who looks pregnant! Go figure!

I had come across the stomach acid thing totally by accident and thought I'd be helpful (I like to think I'm a helpful person) and pop up a post about it! 
I'm not selling it (I have my own job as a commercial manager for a publishers, don't you worry I earn my money the real way) 
I was merely letting others know my experience!

Yes I've only posted 4 times, mainly because I forgot my password and never sorted it. I periodically dip in and out to read but I'm not here all the time no. TBH I manage pretty well and use other sources for info.

This is meant to be a helpful place, maybe you should take your negativity elsewhere!

Anyway, guys maybe if anyone else gives it a go, it may help! Let me know how you get on!

May I wish you all (not you Raw015) excellent bowel movements! Xxxxxx


----------



## Akn1965 (Jan 13, 2017)

Is it working for ibs-d also?

Thanks.


----------



## PeterM (Oct 28, 2021)

I understand your problem. In these situations, it's essential to have the right medicine nearby so you can take it right away and not have to agonize over the horrible pain for a long time. I know these feelings because I suffer from them too. Sometimes the pain is so bad that I can't stand on my feet and immediately roll onto the floor holding my stomach. This is why I need care from homecareassistance.com, which offers care and support for these illnesses. I am glad to have a nurse at my side in these situations who really cares about making me feel more comfortable.


----------

